# Club Mundet in DF (Polanco)



## ABCinATL

Hello, I have driven by the Club Mundet in Polanco and wondered if any board members had information about the club. Is anyone here a member or inquired about membership? 

We are weighing our options for a gym membership and this place may enter the running depending on what feedback we get. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## patty86

Hi, sorry i just read your post today.
Well, it's a good place... it is a combination of a gym and a "social club" where you can meet other members.
It has a pretty garden and all.

On the other hand, if you don't plan to spend more than maybe 4 hours per week there, or if you just want to get there. excercise and leave, you could consider other options too. 
Check out SportsWorld and SportsCity too; they are indoors, all-inclusive (includes spinning, pilates, boxing, tae bo lessons, plus using the pool, the machines, the paddel court, etc) and they are open M to F 6 am to 11 pm Sat and S till 5 pm.


----------



## Balboa

Is Mexico City a safe place to run?

I enjoy running, about 10 miles a day if I have enough time.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Probably just as safe as Mesquite, Texas. Are you running there now, at 450 feet above sea level? When you get to Mexico City, the elevation is about 7300 feet, so you may find yourself winded until you adapt to the altitude. Take it easy at first.


----------



## MexicoShowroom

*Places to run*



Balboa said:


> Is Mexico City a safe place to run?
> 
> I enjoy running, about 10 miles a day if I have enough time.


Hi!

In bosque de chapultepec you will find a running strip, and also there's one in bosque de tlalpan near perisur, both are safe and great places to excercise.


----------

